# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Edible plants and more in Pa? plus some questions.

## Mello23

hi, im new here. ive been looking through a handful of books that are about this stuff, but my libary doesnt have a book that focuses on just the plants and ect. found in Pa that are edible XD  im planning to live with my nana durring the comming summer, she lives in the ulster hills/mountain and i know some berries their that are edible (there is a new berry i found there that ive never seen in books, im goin to try and do some more research on it if it grows again, it doesnt apear untill between summer and fall, the timing is hard to catch if u dont visit it every day >.<) anyways, i was hoping that somone would like to give me a list of edible plants/nuts/fruits/mushrooms and ect. that are found in Pa. i would greatly apreciate this ( i wouldnt eat it unless i know for sure it was safe, though i normaly dont have to worry too much since i dont seem to react the same as most people O.o) another thing i have a question about are wild strawberries. they are verry rare up where my nana lives, ive only seen them once in my life as tof going there multiple times. they are so tiny, but sooo good. i was wondering what would cause them to be so few? i can understand of the destruction of the habitat and such, plus would there be any way to help make them plentiful again? i would like to see more of them on my nana's mountain. (im very mad at the town workers, they mowed down the huge feild of razzberies and blackberries/black caps, i dont know if they will regrow again, i hope so, plus there has been a strange fungus or something thats been affecting the grapes too, they get covered in white/fuzzy stuff before they get to be ripe, i dont eat them when they are like that, but now its hard to find any thats not affected, any idea as to what would cause that?  thanks alot!

----------


## Mello23

srry that i posted this in the wrong catagoriy, my computer is bein stupid and it doesnt even show half of the stuff on the screen, till just now  >.<

----------


## hunter63

This question should really be answered by someone in Pa.....There are a lots of plants and berries that grow in a lot of places.

This knowledge is generally gathered through out a life time, and from many sources, but sound like you are off to a good start.

Have you tried Google?
Quick search tuns up a lot of references.....Example.
http://www.wildflower.org/expert/show.php?id=2312

Also pic's would be good, as it's hard to visualize what you are talking about.

Oh and this is up to you, but just hit "enter" once in a while, easier for these old eyes to read your post....Just saying
Thanks

----------


## Mello23

i have used that link before, it is usefull, but not as many as i thought would be listed. 

another thing i figured out is that the weird berry i found up at my nana's is actualy a type of rasberry called Flowering Rasberry. 

i have google (the only time i can get my hands on a computer is durring school), but the issue is that they have a blockage system on it, it blocks alot of sites (even educational sites) and i cant get information from them exept few, less informational sites and sites like this now and then.

i was hoping that perhaps someone could make a list and i could try to find a little glitch in the system to get some more details on it, as long as i have the name of it i can normaly find the rest of the information on it.

----------


## hunter63

That would be hard to do, unless some one is from your area.

As a learning experience,.....Why don't you list what plants you already know?
So far you have mentioned raspberries strawberries, blackberries, (all very invasive, so should grow back).....and black caps, ........what's a black cap?.....never mind, I looked it up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubus_occidentalis

What nut trees grow in your area?....What area, elevation and zone?

Do you have cattails?....arrowhead root?....dandelions.........?

This isn't just to do your home work assignment for you is it?

----------


## crashdive123

I have moved your thread.  Sorry, can't offer advice on PA wild edibles.

----------


## Mello23

i live up in the upper most part of Pa, between the top middle the right middle of PA, we have common edible weeds like those that you have listed, plus i read that you can eat acorns after you boil them, and there is plenty of that up at my nana's.

  other than you common edible weeds that you can find about everywhere i dont know what else is edible. right now im trying to figure out whis pine trees you can make tea out of and which ones you cant. 

apperently there are 4 that are poisionous around here, im trying to find some form of distinct parts of the ytrees  that hint to people that they are poisionous, i can easily pick the one out cause it has those berries on it, but other than that i get the rest consufed with ok pine trees.

 plus im trying to pin point all the edible plants and mushrooms and such in the top most border line of Pa (round the center to slightly right, map quest Athens, Pa an youls see what i mean when you zoom out).

----------


## randybonns

> hi, im new here. ive been looking through a handful of books that are about this stuff, but my libary doesnt have a book that focuses on just the plants and ect. found in Pa that are edible XD im planning to live with my nana durring the comming summer, she lives in the ulster hills/mountain and i know some berries their that are edible (there is a new berry i found there that ive never seen in books, im goin to try and write my essay for me or do some more research on it if it grows again, it doesnt apear untill between summer and fall, the timing is hard to catch if u dont visit it every day >.<) anyways, i was hoping that somone would like to give me a list of edible plants/nuts/fruits/mushrooms and ect. that are found in Pa. i would greatly apreciate this ( i wouldnt eat it unless i know for sure it was safe, though i normaly dont have to worry too much since i dont seem to react the same as most people O.o) another thing i have a question about are wild strawberries. they are verry rare up where my nana lives, ive only seen them once in my life as tof going there multiple times. they are so tiny, but sooo good. i was wondering what would cause them to be so few? i can understand of the destruction of the habitat and such, plus would there be any way to help make them plentiful again? i would like to see more of them on my nana's mountain. (im very mad at the town workers, they mowed down the huge feild of razzberies and blackberries/black caps, i dont know if they will regrow again, i hope so, plus there has been a strange fungus or something thats been affecting the grapes too, they get covered in white/fuzzy stuff before they get to be ripe, i dont eat them when they are like that, but now its hard to find any thats not affected, any idea as to what would cause that? thanks alot!


Hello,

Sorry for bumping the topic, but I've been using this book for my research: The Complete Guide to Edible Wild Plants, Mushrooms, Fruits, and Nuts: How to Find, Identify, and Cook Them by Katie Letcher Lyle. Perhaps, it will be useful for those who are still interested in the topic.

----------


## randybonns

I can send you the pdf version. Just PM me.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice offer, but since the OP last logged on 7 years ago they may not take you up on it.

----------

